# Maus wird nach PC-Start nicht erkannt



## Morote (14. September 2012)

Hallo Community,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Als Maus verwende ich zur Zeit die Razr Mamba 2012 und hatte sie anfangs am USB-Port der G19 angeschlossen. Soweit, so gut. Hat alles einwandfrei geklappt. Um den Kabelsalat etwas zu bändigen, habe ich die Maus dann am Mainboard angeschlossen. Und da kommt das Problem. Nach dem Hochfahren funktioniert die Maus nicht mehr. Der Empfänger hat aber Strom. Zum Laufen kann ich sie erst wieder bringen, indem ich die Empfangsstation an einen anderen USB-Port hänge. Dann funktioniert sie sofort. Beim nächsten Hochfahren ist dann aber wieder Sense  Habe auch schon alle durchprobiert, das Problem tritt an allen Ports auf. Bin echt ratlos, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen


----------



## Jens92 (14. September 2012)

ohja das würde mich auch interessieren. mein kumpel hat ne razer diamondback & hat das selbe problem.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

Morote schrieb:


> ...Razr Mamba 2012...


 


Jens92 schrieb:


> ...razer diamondback & hat das selbe problem.



 Mamba -> schnurlos / Diamondback -> schnurgebunden
Wenn man(n) sich eine Mamba kauft, warum sollte diese im Regelfall schnurgebunden betrieben werden?


----------



## Morote (14. September 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Mamba -> schnurlos / Diamondback -> schnurgebunden
> Wenn man(n) sich eine Mamba kauft, warum sollte diese im Regelfall schnurgebunden betrieben werden?



Wie kommst du drauf, dass ich die am Kabel hängen hab? Oder versteh ich dich grade falsch? Die hat ja ne Empfangsstation, die halt per USB angeschlossen ist, die Maus verwende ich im Drahtlosbetrieb...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

Habe Jens seine 'Logik' weiter ausgeführt... 
Wegen Deinem Problem: Hast Du den Nager auch mal an einem anderen Rechenknecht ausprobiert?


----------



## Morote (14. September 2012)

Ahsooo 
Ne, hab ich noch nicht, gute Idee! Das werd ich morgen früh mal testen...


----------



## Jens92 (14. September 2012)

oh wusste nicht das die mamba schnurlos ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. September 2012)

Razer Mamba 


​


----------



## prof2061 (15. September 2012)

copperhead und das selbe problem jedes mal beim hochfahren darf ich um den schreibtischlaufen und die maus ein und ausstecken.. und das schon seit jahren xD
am rechner leigts btw sicher nicht das ist schon der 3. pc an dem meine razor ihre dienste verrichtet^^
Edit: nö der 4 hab den ahtlon 64 vergessen


----------



## Morote (15. September 2012)

Habs am zweitrechner ausprobiert. Da tritt das Problem auch auf  Seltsam finde ich nur, dass sie ansonsten einwandfrei funktioniert...


----------



## HereIsJohnny (16. September 2012)

Moin,

hast du mal in den Gerätemanager geschaut ob dort Konflikte angezeigt werden, bevor die Maus durch aus- und wieder ein- bzw. umstecken wieder funktioniert?


----------



## Morote (16. September 2012)

Mh, da wird tatsächlich ein Konflikt angezeigt. Für einen SAS-Controller fehlt ein Treiber, aber keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. September 2012)

Morote schrieb:


> Mh, da wird tatsächlich ein Konflikt angezeigt. Für einen SAS-Controller fehlt ein Treiber, aber keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat...


 Treiber bzw. Firmware sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand? ->*** Mamba (2012) Treiber und Firmware-Updates 
[/URL]


----------



## Morote (20. September 2012)

Zauberei, es funktioniert  Tausend Dank, wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen bei ner Maus ein Firmware-Update zu machen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. September 2012)

Tja, (auch) Razer macht's möglich.


----------



## Morote (20. September 2012)

Der SAS-Controller-Konflikt sollte damit aber dich nix zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## moparcrazy (20. September 2012)

Nö, hat nüscht miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Morote (21. September 2012)

Alles klar, danke  Ist das denn etwas dem ich nachgehen sollte?


----------



## Berky (21. September 2012)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner Tastatur, seit ich sie an dem hier http://image.made-in-china.com/4f0j00ZecTioPBLhby/USB-Slot-Cable-Two-Female-to-2-X-5pin-Housing.jpg angeschlossen habe funktionierts bei jedem start.

Edit: Achso ok, Problem gelöst alles wunderbar, hab nicht gesehen das der Thread 2 Seiten hat. Vielleicht ein Verusch Wert für Einagabegeräte ohne Firmware Update.


----------



## Morote (22. September 2012)

Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp  Dabei sollte man doch denken, dass sowas nicht vorkommen sollte...


----------



## moparcrazy (22. September 2012)

Morote schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke  Ist das denn etwas dem ich nachgehen sollte?


Da frag mal in der entsprechenden Abteilung nach: SSD, HDD, Laufwerke und Speicher


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Da frag mal in der entsprechenden Abteilung nach: SSD, HDD, Laufwerke und Speicher


 § 1: Zuständigkeit prüfen.
§ 2: Wenn man(n) mal -_vermeintlich_- zuständig sein _sollte_, tritt automatisch § 1 in Kraft.
​


----------



## Morote (23. September 2012)

Dann werd ich mich mal im entsprechenden Unterforum umhören... Danke für eure Hilfe, bin echt froh, dass das nervige Problem behoben ist


----------

